# Feeding Issues



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to raise this but I don't know what to do.  My little girl has always been challenging to feed but it's going downhill and no-one will listen to me.  She struggles to take a bottle; screams, puts her tongue in the way of the teat, hits me, digs her nails in my arm and then drags them out; goes completely rigid, almost throws herself out of my arms, do I need to go on?  After posting last time I went to the doctors and he examined her and ended up saying she was just being a madam.  Feeds went to taking an hour so I spoke to my HV and she said she's putting on weight don't worry just let her take her time.

She is six months on Thursday so we have started to try getting her on solids, everything is going in her mouth and she's obsessed when she see you eating anything and won't take her eyes off you.  If she can spit out whatever is in her mouth she will.  If it's something sticky ie pureed carrot  she will gag until she makes herself sick.  The only time she feeds well is when she's asleep.  So far today she's had 5.5oz, 6oz and then 4oz.  The last 4oz took over an hour!

I really don't know what to do now as I know if I speak to the health visitor again she will jsut tell me to stop worrying as she's putting on weight normally.

Pushoz


----------

